# Smoked Chicken Stock



## kon90 (Oct 16, 2013)

I smoked a chicken the other day because I couldnt find any turkey for Canadian thanksgiving. It turned out pretty well, but no crispy skin this time because I was holding it at a lower temperature for a while (stayed moist somehow).

Now I am making a smoked chicken stock out of a few cups of stock I had made previously, the bones and skin of the smoked chicken, some parsley stems, half a tomato, mire poix ,a chipotle and some dried anchos. 

Starting to smell pretty good here. 

I am sitting around thinking of a use for this concotion. So far I'm thinking either gumbo or a chicken chili verde. I would love to get some advice on either one, but especially the second.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 16, 2013)

I boil down every chicken I smoke. We use the stock for all kinds of stuff. Chicken soup, stew, chicken dumplings, gravy, the list goes on! Good to freeze for use later. Pour into a two cup measuring cup, then pour that into ice cube trays and freeze. Pack frozen cubes into Ziplocks or vac pack. Then you have 2 cups of broth when you need it.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 16, 2013)

I keep chicken, beef, seafood broths in my freezer. I even have some pork...LOL

I use them for everything.

Would you like a tip if you think of freezing? I freeze my broths in old plastic ice cube trays then pop 'em out into zip-locks for each flavor. Also I keep the broths plain for the most part, maybe some salt. That way they can't be limited in use.

I am big on smoked turkey gumbo... go figure, I can't understand why. I always make it after the holidays and then freeze the gumbo in quart ziplocks for those olden days when I got home late.

But like DS says, its really endless. Its starting to cool off alittle its getting time for some soup making too!

EDIT:: I forgot, I use chicken broth to boil my pasta to make mac and cheese, I do over cook my pasta a little so I get max absorption.


----------



## kon90 (Oct 17, 2013)

I am also on the stock in the freezer train. This is my first time making a stock with the smoked bones and skin in it though. 

I actually used some stock I already had on hand in the freezer as the base for this, so it will be extra rich. 

I have been working in high end kitchens for a while now and we never salt our stocks and usually keep them pretty neutral.

Then you can use the stock to make a broth, which is usually seasoned more heavily. The Chinese are the masters of this. I guess I am currently making a broth (a Quebecois chef I used to work for would be pissed off that called it a stock! lol)

I am thinking I will make a gumbo in your honour foamheart, I read your thread on them and they sound real good. Not something you see a lot around here.

I also have some black beans soaking that may see some it. 

Lots of possibilities for flavourful broths with smoked stuff. I have to try out doing chili in a cast iron on the smoker as well.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 17, 2013)

Kon90 said:


> I am thinking I will make a gumbo in your honour foamheart, I read your thread on them and they sound real good. Not something you see a lot around here.


All the coonass they come from Nova Scotia......

Gumbo is like smoking (well other than the roux), the only way to mess up, is to run out.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 17, 2013)

You can also "can" the stock as well.  If you are running out of room in the freezer.

Kat


----------



## foamheart (Oct 17, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> You can also "can" the stock as well.  If you are running out of room in the freezer.
> 
> Kat


You gonna start running outta space for jars soon........ Hmmmm..... green beans or broth, which to keep, put the green beans IN the broth!


----------



## kon90 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hmm, canning is a good excuse to make more broth as well, as foamheart hints.

I don't think I will have any problems with the roux, I do them dark like that for gravy/demi-glace all the time at work. 

I forgot the Acadians are the original source of the Cajuns, a lot of them live in New Brunswick too. I am literally on an island on the other side of the country in the pacific, not a lot of Acadians around here.


----------



## webowabo (Oct 17, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> I keep chicken, beef, seafood broths in my freezer. I even have some pork...LOL
> 
> I use them for everything.
> 
> ...


I also use leftover stock for noodles. . Even with an italian pasta dish... that little hint of smoked stock noodles is a great thing!
Like you I also try to keep the stock basic for any use.. salt and im a pepper guy.. 

I think some gumbo is in store... I see your name and gumbo immediately pops up in my brain. ... :sausage: THANKS!


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 17, 2013)

Smoked Shrimp and Grits with mushroom ragout and tomato cream sauce.

Serves 4-6

Smoke 2 lbs jumbo (U20) shrimp with shells on, then remove and reserve shells.

For the grits:

3 cups smoked chicken broth

1 cup milk

1 cup white hominy grits

Half a cup smoked sharp cheddar.

Half a stick of butter.

Salt and pepper to taste

Prepare in the usual fashion, cutting the cheese (heee heee) into 1/4" chunks instead of shredding so it doesn't melt in as much. 

For the mushroom ragout:

Edits in red as per JJ's suggestions

1lb crimini or baby portabella mushrooms sliced

2  shallots diced

2TB shredded carrots

1tsp fresh thyme, stripped from the stem and chopped. If using dried thyme, use a 1/4 teaspoon.

3TB butter

1 cup red wine

Salt and pepper to taste.

Saute mushrooms in butter until browned, then add shallots and carrots and continue sauteeing until tender. Add the thyme and pour in wine and simmer over medium heat stirring occasionally until wine is reduced and you have a thick mixture.

For the tomato cream sauce:

Shrimp shells

2 cups smoked chicken stock

1 cup cream

2TB tomato paste

1TB dry sherry

Salt and pepper to taste

Simmer reserved shrimp shells in chicken stock for 30 minutes. Remove and discard shells.

transfer to 12" skillet over med high heat and boil until mixture is reduced by half.

Reduce heat to low, add tomato paste and cream, and bring to a bare simmer stirring constantly.

Add butter and stir in.

Add the sherry last.

Assembly:

Grits with a dollop of Mushroom ragout on top, then cover with shrimp. Drizzle with tomato cream sauce.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh yuuuuummmmmm!

Kat


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice Recipe Bum! I don't want to step on toes here but with all do respect... Bro, them Shrooms are SCREAMING for a minced Shallot and sprig of fresh Thyme. The Sherry is a perfect finish...JJ


----------



## kon90 (Oct 18, 2013)

I used some the stock for friojles negros tonight with some local peppadews and onions. I will be eating them tommorow with a pork belly roulade that I slow roasted and then scorched for a crispy crackling on rice.

I will be making gravy for another dish with the smoked stock and pork belly fat for sure. Might even use the stock and belly fat as the base for my gumbo.

I will have to try one of these belly roulades (usually a porchetta type spice) on the webber someday, should turn out well with some rosemary on the coals/


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 18, 2013)

You're right JJ.  An onion or shallot, some herbage and even some finely grated carrot to sweeten it up would be a good idea. Actually was something I had in a restaurant once and tried to reproduce at home. Added the smoked ingredients for this thread, but am dying to try it that way. 





Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice Recipe Bum! I don't want to step on toes here but with all do respect... Bro, them Shrooms are SCREAMING for a minced Shallot and sprig of fresh Thyme. The Sherry is a perfect finish...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Oct 18, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice Recipe Bum! I don't want to step on toes here but with all do respect... Bro, them Shrooms are SCREAMING for a minced Shallot and sprig of fresh Thyme. The Sherry is a perfect finish...JJ


Be more specific, I am writing it all down for this months throwdown!


----------



## venture (Oct 18, 2013)

We freeze our stocks.  Used to put a ziplock bag in an empty vege can, fill, and freeze.  Then run water over the can and lift the frozen baggie out and back to the freezer.  Works ok, but..

Now we put two cups of stock in a ziplock bag and lay them flat on a tray to freeze.  Then the small frozen bags go into a two gallon ziploc for the freezer.  Stores more compactly this way. Thaws quicker, too.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 18, 2013)

I have always done ziplocks like that. I freeze 'em flat on a tray just in case they leak, then I stand 'em up for storage. Takes less room and its easier to keep track of them. Thats also how we put our shrimp up, just pull the heads and freeze 'em. They can punch holes, hence the tray. I am thinking you just solved the supper problem. Shrimps!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Be more specific, I am writing it all down for this months throwdown!


Fine mince the Shallots or half a small Onion and toss it in with the Mushrooms to saute. Pull the leaves off a few sprigs of fresh Thyme and add that as well. The Mushroom preparation is traditional French. The Shallots and Thyme round out the flavor and the Shallot sweetness balances the acidity of the wine...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh yes--gotta try this one.  So many suggestions, so little time

Gary


----------



## wade (Oct 19, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> I have always done ziplocks like that. I freeze 'em flat on a tray just in case they leak, then I stand 'em up for storage. Takes less room and its easier to keep track of them. Thats also how we put our shrimp up, just pull the heads and freeze 'em. They can punch holes, hence the tray. I am thinking you just solved the supper problem. Shrimps!


If you have a vacuum packer this also helps to maximise the use of space and avoids leakage


----------



## wade (Oct 19, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> You can also "can" the stock as well.  If you are running out of room in the freezer.
> 
> Kat


I am currently experimenting "canning" using vacuum pouches. These should take up less room than traditional jars.


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 19, 2013)

I make smoked turkey stock every year after thanksgiving. I always pressure can my stock. The best stock is the easiest to make.

Place 2 boneless skinless chicken breasts in a Qt. jar add 1 tsp. salt and fill with boiling water and pressure can for 90 min. This makes wonderful chicken sandwiches because it pulls apart and shreds so easily. You'll get just about 2 cups of perfect stock to use as the leftover from emptying the jar. Its a 2 for 1 bonus.


----------

